# OZ kovachii



## theorchidzone (Sep 24, 2015)

Enjoy


----------



## NYEric (Sep 24, 2015)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## trdyl (Sep 24, 2015)

:drool:


----------



## 17andgrowing (Sep 24, 2015)

Wow!!!


----------



## Kostas (Sep 24, 2015)

Very beautiful, thanks for sharing!!! 

I see you have some with very wide and short leafs and others with longer and thinner ones. What causes them to grow wide leafs? How can one achieve wide and long leafs at the same time, a big plant in other words?


----------



## Justin (Sep 24, 2015)

phenomenal!


----------



## Hugorchids (Sep 24, 2015)

Are those 99 cents?


----------



## Wendy (Sep 24, 2015)

Lovely! :clap:


----------



## Silvan (Sep 24, 2015)

Great line up!
I love those short stem kovachii.



Kostas said:


> Very beautiful, thanks for sharing!!!
> I see you have some with very wide and short leafs and others with longer and thinner ones. What causes them to grow wide leafs? How can one achieve wide and long leafs at the same time, a big plant in other words?



I think it's either a colony or maturity thing.


----------



## troy (Sep 24, 2015)

Thanks for the pics!!! It's cool to see the variations


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 25, 2015)

there's a nice little collection!


----------



## Hamlet (Sep 25, 2015)

Very nice collection! Some look like a grumpy pink Mickey Mouse!


----------



## Carkin (Sep 25, 2015)

Gorgeous! Thank you for sharing those pics. It's really nice to be able to see the variations within this species.


----------



## JeanLux (Sep 25, 2015)

Bravo!!!! Jean


----------



## Ruth (Sep 25, 2015)

Be still my heart!!!!!


----------



## troy (Sep 25, 2015)

The truth is, you have better looking, better flowering plants than I've seen anywhere


----------



## youngslipper (Sep 26, 2015)

Love the redish one


----------



## Achamore (Sep 26, 2015)

It is very interesting to see the short spikes. Hadn't seen that before.


----------



## Markhamite (Sep 27, 2015)

Beautiful varieties! Love the rich colours.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 27, 2015)

The second one is to die for! But further down, it the flower really that red?


----------



## theorchidzone (Sep 27, 2015)

I guess the second one rates for sure, since the first one is FCC/AOS.
The second one "Big Boy" actually doesn't reflex so I am breeding with it like crazy!
Yes the red one is that red. Very excited to have it. I bought it in flower from Peruflora.
JC



SlipperFan said:


> The second one is to die for! But further down, it the flower really that red?


----------



## theorchidzone (Sep 27, 2015)

Peruflora has been intentionally breeding for smaller plants. JC



Achamore said:


> It is very interesting to see the short spikes. Hadn't seen that before.


----------



## orchidman77 (Sep 27, 2015)

These are incredible....making me want a kovachii...but I just purchased an OZ Fritz Schomburg from ebay! One thing at a time.

David


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 27, 2015)

theorchidzone said:


> I guess the second one rates for sure, since the first one is FCC/AOS.
> The second one "Big Boy" actually doesn't reflex so I am breeding with it like crazy!
> Yes the red one is that red. Very excited to have it. I bought it in flower from Peruflora.
> JC



I'm surprised 'Big Boy' hasn't been awarded!

The red one is very special. The shape isn't great, but that's an amazing color for kovachii. Are you going to cross red with Big Boy?


----------



## Kostas (Sep 28, 2015)

The second one is indeed very beautiful! 

I hope Peruflora is breeding normal lines as well and not only short ones


----------



## eaborne (Sep 29, 2015)

Gorgeous!


----------



## theorchidzone (Sep 29, 2015)

We have never submitted Big Boy for judging. Certainly award quality. Which award, I don't know.
As is the case of many of our best blooms they get ripped apart immediately for breeding rather than judging.
JC



SlipperFan said:


> I'm surprised 'Big Boy' hasn't been awarded!
> 
> The red one is very special. The shape isn't great, but that's an amazing color for kovachii. Are you going to cross red with Big Boy?


----------



## trdyl (Sep 29, 2015)

theorchidzone said:


> I guess the second one rates for sure, since the first one is FCC/AOS.
> The second one "Big Boy" actually doesn't reflex so I am breeding with it like crazy!
> Yes the red one is that red. Very excited to have it. I bought it in flower from Peruflora.
> JC



Sweet! More children to look forward to.


----------



## abax (Apr 18, 2017)

I'd love to try a compot of any of those kovs. I don't think
I'm quite ready for a flask.


----------



## coronacars (Apr 18, 2017)

The are great for sure


----------



## Mark Karayannis (Apr 19, 2017)

Excellent quality. thanks for sharing


----------

